# Tool Holders



## Rodbuster (Sep 11, 2013)

I'm looking for ideas on how to store or hang up my cutting tools.
I can't think of a better place to ask then here.
Please post pictures if you have them.

Thank you
Dick


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

I store mine in a large drawer right near the lathe. When using them I have a rolling cart I put them on. Here's some pics of my setup.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Rodbuster said:


> I'm looking for ideas on how to store or hang up my cutting tools.
> I can't think of a better place to ask then here.


You are right, just take a look at earlier thread.

An example.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/lathe-tool-rack-51574/

Another example.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f6/finally-built-new-lathe-tool-holder-18971/


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Here is one of mine. I have a magnetic strip on the wall above this cabinet that holds the tools I use very seldom. The Craftsman cabinet has a stair step sort of shelves around it that I built. I drill holes for the tool to fit. The drawers hold more tools, boring bars, chucks, tool rests and all sorts of other things for the lathe. 
I have another cabinet to the left of this one that has my carving tools, odd sanding tools, Hunter woodturning tools, my threaders, chatter tools etc.


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

Are you looking for storage behind the lathe (wall) or a cart type?
If on the wall I will take some pics when I go back out to the shop.


----------



## Tim562 (Dec 5, 2011)

Here isn't solution. I have since removed it from the lathe and mounted it on the wall and set up my sharpening station on it.


----------



## solidfab (Feb 5, 2013)

I bought these cheap broom holders from Lowe's. They are a pinch fit on a spring system and work great for me, I also added some felt too them so they don't Mar my tools. 

I'm going out to the shop tonight and will post some pics for you. I also think I might have enough stuff out there to fill that box we previously talked about. Gotta double check


----------



## Prosperturning (Dec 31, 2013)

I just put mine on a magnetic strip behind and above the lathe. I dont have enough to worry about yet though really.


----------



## solidfab (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## Rodbuster (Sep 11, 2013)

NCPaladin said:


> Are you looking for storage behind the lathe (wall) or a cart type?
> If on the wall I will take some pics when I go back out to the shop.


To answer your question, I would prefer to hang them on the wall but I am quickly running out of wall space. A rolling cart would not be out of the question.

Alot of great ideas guys....thank you very much for taking the time to share them with me.

Cody, I saw your post. No problem at all. As we discussed, whenever you have the time will be fine.

John, your supposed to be resting...lol.

Dick


----------



## sprior (Aug 31, 2008)

I built a lathe tool cabinet that I'm very happy with,









More pictures are here: https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/117717219031630835342/albums/5898071842943315985


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Rod, 
Here's mine. It's three sections held together with piano hinges. It holds my lathe chisels, drill and router bits and a bunch of lathe accessories. It has pegboard on the outsides. Also has casters so it rolls around. Mike Hawkins


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Bear with me, my IPad only uploads one image at a time.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Here's one more. These pics were taken before it was finished. The first one with the paddle is a recent pic.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

Here's my rack I built this summer.


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

Rodbuster said:


> To answer your question, I would prefer to hang them on the wall but I am quickly running out of wall space.


I have the same problem and here is my solution. A little < 5 feet long and 30" high. Total extension from the wall all closed up is about 14". Cabinet about 5' L x 30"H X 5.5" Deep. The doors offer 16 linerar feet total 30" high; one door 5.5" deep the other 3.5" deep.

Interior picture shows vinyl shade partially down; I pull it down when turning wet wood or finishing. 
Under use, nothing over the headstock (left hand side) should be needed so no need to ever reach over a spinning lathe. If the finishes are needed I typically have them sitting on the ways of the lathe anyway. Right side is mostly for sanding supplies.
Anything can be reached with max one step in either direction from the center of the lathe.

I keep adding tweaks like the magnetic pen/pencil strip in the center. Strip for used sanding disc. Gooseneck light.
When I reorganize it a bit, the exterior of the right interior door will be my work station to only hold the 4 -5 tools for the current project (currently holds 11) plus calipers or other items as necessary.


----------



## Rodbuster (Sep 11, 2013)

Now that's a nice set up.
Thanks for taking the time to show me the pictures.

Dick


----------



## Broom Holder (Jan 12, 2015)

In addition, don't forget to install hooks in several parts of your home's kitchen.


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

Here is my set up. Only problems are there isn't any place to store my calipers, and face shield. And I already have more tools than it holds.






also as you can see it gets covered in chips, so something with doors would be great.


----------



## Pauley (Jan 21, 2012)

BigJoe16 said:


> Here's my rack I built this summer.


Is the PVC tubing epoxied in...?


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

Pauley said:


> Is the PVC tubing epoxied in...?


Yes they were. It worked good for a while but then the more used tools started breaking the pipes loose. 

I wouldn't make it like this again. I remade it since with two boards drilled out the same, one for the top, one for the bottom. And a nicer looking board for the face. I left the two ends open so I can vacume out the chips that fall threw the holes. 

The only thing I wish I did differently would be to make a taller section for the longer handles tools. 

If you wanted to make it out of pipes like I did, epoxy the bottom and pre- drill a hole in the top inside back of the pipe and screw it to a back board.


----------



## laxin213 (Jan 25, 2013)

i looked around a bit and decided on this design I modified myself to hold my lathe tools. I got the idea from a post on NC woodturners web forum. Mine is a free standing cart- people frequently make a box that sits under the lathe.. Mine is about L32" x W13"x D 20" (but I can get exact sizes if anyone is interested). The bottom 2 rows are 2' long 2" PVC cut at 45deg, supported by a board at a 45deg for a total of 10 tubes, to hold long chisels. The top 4 rows are 18" long , 2" diameter PVC cut at a 45 deg for a total of 20 tubes, to hold the shorter tools. I glued the tubes together with PVC cement. On the lower shelf I have some finishes and a few chisels for the sovereign.


----------



## laxin213 (Jan 25, 2013)

Another photo - my iPhone seems to be one pic at a time


----------



## laxin213 (Jan 25, 2013)

Final pic


----------

